# Zep



## dfa242 (Jan 28, 2012)

I seem to remember some of you guys saying you liked these - 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1936-Montgo...432?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231933ff38


----------



## OldRider (Jan 28, 2012)

He says in pretty good shape but fails to mention the house paint. You gotta wonder what people were thinking back in the  day


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 28, 2012)

"Possible bent fork"?  This bike is a 38 or 39 so while it is a Hawthorne, it is not a Zep. "Possible bent fork"?


----------



## Boris (Jan 28, 2012)

"He was riding it"? Now that you mention it, the fork does seem "slightly" bent. "He was riding it"?


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks like he was riding it right into a brick wall.


----------



## twjensen (Jan 29, 2012)

At least he's soaking the chain.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 29, 2012)

This is right next door to me..too bad its so rough..and SLIGHTLY overpriced.


----------



## vincev (Jan 29, 2012)

Custom bent fork.Bet it rides real nice.


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 29, 2012)

*zep zepi*

i would like to see the no hands test with the bent forks anybody else......................


----------

